# HP Scanjet 4570c



## usinghp (Jul 19, 2008)

Whenever I scan a document, the preview (and eventual scan) page show up completely black with a strange greenish tint plus vertical streaks.

The HP troubleshooting suggested that the scan head may have lost its way and recommended to disconnect the power to the scanner, turn off the computer. Wait a minute, then and reconnect scanner power and then turn computer on.

I did this but no change. I have the correct power supply, and are not getting any interference from anything around the scanner.

Used to work well, did not modify anything or change the scanner's position. This problem appeared after I had disconnected the scanner's power supply for a couple of weeks in order to conserve energy.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Try uninstalling and reinstalling everything.


----------



## usinghp (Jul 19, 2008)

Done that - same results.
Is it possible that there is a light in there that is burnt out? That's what it looks like.
If I put a light on the glass, I can see it in the resulting image. Can the light be replaced or is it not worth it ?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, does it light-up the way all scanners do when you are scanning something; that bright white light?
Can't imagine it being that expensive to change a bulb/lamp. There are HP Service Centre's everwhere; you could call and ask for the usual cost.

The manual may even have instructions on how to do simple repairs.


----------



## usinghp (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a constant pilot light that is on. Some sort of fluorescent lamp but, the scanning bar does not get very bright when it scans. 
I have never heard of a lamp burning out on a scanner. One of the main reasons I had disconnected it was to conserve the life of the lamps. Ironic


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.scantips.com/faq1.html#lamp

I've never heard of a lamp burning out either. I'm digging around looking for a reference to this particular problem and I'll post back when/if I find something we can use.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi again, have you downloaded all the updates and ran the diagnostic Utility?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=77368&lang=en


----------



## usinghp (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for your help Houndog 777. I have done all of these things.
It's either something really silly or I just have to face the fact that this unit has scanned it's last image. It may be best to go out and purchase a new one. But I want to make sure this one is really dead.
1. The light is on, all the time and I can't turn it off. Even if I press the off button.
2. When I scan an image, the product is totally black, I get the feeling it's underexposed.
3. If I scan a 10 led flashlight set on the glass, I get a scan of the 10 lit up lights (if the lights are in the center of the glass)
4. I get a partial image of each of the led lights if the flashlight is on either side of the glass.
5. After re-installing the software, I no longer get tints or lines, just solid black.

That's about all I can say about this problem.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, been asking and looking around and only getting the same advice you received from the HP site. Check the power adapter, switch off for a minute etc.
And this.........
The advice was to remove the power supply mid-scan which would supposedly cause the scanner to "re-initialize" when the power was then plugged in again.
Not sure of the wisdom in turning something off mid-stride, but it's up to yourself.

I'd try a request to HP Techie's or to the HP Forums for advice.


----------



## NighthawkCP (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope its not too late to chime in, but I did a google search and found this and have the same problem with my 4570c. I would think its the light bulb, because it does not increase in intensity when it scans, and simply shows up almost all black. Some lighter colors like red will occasionally catch, and light will be seen. 

Anybody ever figure anything out? Can you order a lightbulb from HP?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Nighthawk
After speaking to people I know in the printer retail business about this, they advised that it's actually more cost effective buying a new scanner than purchasing replacement parts from HP and having them installed.
It would seem it's a lot more complicated than just changing a bulb/lamp.

They also advised the smartest thing to do would be finding someone local who repairs scanners for a decent price.
Good luck!


----------



## SistO))) (Aug 6, 2008)

hi,

well i have the same problem...funny all the scans knoc-out at the same time (seem the MTTF is not a fable ahahhaha).

anyway i'll buy a new one, i red all the posts and related links... contacting HP support won't be cost-effective.


Thanks to all


----------



## ShawnTX (Oct 10, 2008)

Just wanted to to add to this in case anyone comes up on this thread in the future. I had similar problems, bulb not working. I found this thread that was very helpful, has the self diagnostic procedures, lamp part number, etc. 

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r19453443-HP-Scanjet-4570c-bulb 

With that said, considering the low cost of scanners, ultimately my best option was to replace the scanner rather than the bulb. It's a laundry list of things like this that have us migrating away from HP products.
:wave:


----------



## ShawnTX (Oct 10, 2008)

I went ahead and opened up my "bad" scanner out of curiosity re: replacing the bulb. Gaining access was fairly easy, just take out the six screws on the underside of the scanner. When you are looking at the internals there is a black "T" shaped cover that contains the (2) bulbs. Remove the six screws from this and you are ready to change the bulbs. They are like little swizzle sticks approx. 10 inches long. The problem is, HP didn't design these to be replaced. The lead wires are soldered to the ends of the bulbs! One wire is soldered to the bulb lead and another is soldered to a micro-wire that wraps around the outside of the bulb on each end. Meaning that each bulb requires soldering 4 connections, for a total of 8 if both bulbs were replaced. Considering the time it would take to track down replacement bulbs, solder it up, redeploy, the cost, both $$ and your time (worth something right?), you are probably better off buying a new scanner. Which is what I am doing. However, I figured I would put this out there since I went ahead and opened up mine. Again, forget this scanner and get a new one.
:wave:


----------



## ShawnTX (Oct 10, 2008)

Upon further inspection, the wires soldered to the bulbs end at a board with what is apparently a small transformer on it. This can be removed with a single screw and has a plug going to it from the circuit board. I would have to assume that the bulb housing, bulbs, wires, & transformer are all one unit and might not be too hard to replace, maybe 5 mins. total time. If you assume I am right, a replacement part at the right price, might not be a bad option. With that said, HP must keep the world supply of these in a secret underground vault somewhere because I couldn't locate these anywhere on the web. Maybe an HP service center might have one, but I'd bet even they would have to order it. Again, how much is your time worth? If you are making a decent living, your time is worth more than fixing this scanner vs. replacing it. If you are trying to fix one for your employer, they would be financially better off to have you working on something else and buying a new scanner.
:wave:


----------

